# US Customs Background Interview.



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a quick question but first the minor details.

Ok back in 3/03 I receiveed a conditional offer of employment from the US Customs. I've passed everything that has to do with it as in medical exam, drug test, initial test, and structured interview. The only thing i have left to pass is the Background investigation. Now to this thursday, I had a US Treasury investigator come to my house to do my background interview. Now this guy was at my house for likr 3 hours and i think i did good. I'm just curious if anyone knows how long it takes them to finish this investigation. The whole process for this Position started in January of 03.

Thanks for any infor y'all have!!

Scott c:


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

First of all, congratulations on making it this far. I went through the whole process 3 years ago (turned it down because the only positions were on the southern Texas border). Im actually back in it again and have my physical in 3 weeks, but it sounds like your almost home!. If I remember correctly the investigator was at my house for a few hours, and also interviewed some referances and my former and current employer. That whole process took about a week. My offers came approximately two months later. All in all it was close to a year from start to finish. A great website is www.911jobforums.com. If you go into the "federal" forum you'll find a lot of people going through the same process. Good luck!


----------

